#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Reis

## Yousssf

Ik zoek een dame die samen met mij op reis wil gaan. Met de wagen of met een andere vervoermiddel. Een reis binnen Europa. Beginnend met een dagtrip (om te zien of het wel klikt) en dan een weekend of een weektrip. 
Ikzelf ben een 26 jarige man uit belgie. Zie je dat zitten? Neem dan gerust contact met me op.

----------


## Yousssf

Upppppp uppp

----------

